# ماليش لازمه



## soso a (29 يوليو 2017)

- واحدة كتبت 
“ I feel as useless as a white crayon ”
" أنا حاسة أني ماليش لازمة زي قلم الألوان الأبيض " !

- واحد رد عليها وقالها ..
“ you just gotta find someone who prefers black paper ” 
" أنتي بس محتاجة تلاقي حد بيحب يرسم على ورق أسود" !

- المشكلة مش قلة حب أو عدم إهتمام قد ما هي أرواح بتتنافر رغم الود،
بس ظني أن زي ما ربنا خلقك بتركيبتك دي، هو برضه خلق حد مش بس يقدر يتعايش معاك، لأ، دا هيعشق كل تفاصيلك الصغيرة .. ساعات الواحد بيكون حوليه الدنيا كلها ومع ذلك بيهرب منها لإحساس بالعجز والفشل جواه... واحد وصل لدرجة من اليأس أنه مش عارف يحب نفسه ومش شايفها تستاهل تتحب... و أغلب الناس هيقولوا له أنه مش هيلاقي حد يحبه غير لو هو حب نفسه الأول واتصالح معاها... بس ليه؟!! ما يمكن أنت محتاج حد يصالحك على نفسك... محتاج تشوف نفسك بعيون حد بيحبك، يمكن تعرف ترجع تحب نفسك تاني... محتاج شخص واحد بس يفهم احتياجك ويأمن بيك... وبقدراتك اللي أنت نفسك مش مدركها... محتاج بس شوية نور يظهروا الجمال اللي العتمة مخبياه... محتاج حد كده زي اللي قالت عليه رضوى عاشور لما قالت: ” يبعث لك الله من يحتضنُك في قلبه كوطنٍ صغير. بعيداً عن تفاهة هذا العالم والسوء الذي يسكنه في كل زاوية.“


----------



## +ماريا+ (30 يوليو 2017)

جميله يا سوسو


----------



## soso a (30 يوليو 2017)

مشكوره كتير لمروركم


----------



## soul & life (7 مارس 2018)

وحشتينى يا سوسو ووحشتنى مواضيعك واختياراتك الراقيه ..  كلام صحيح لان اللى بيحبك هيشوفك بعيون محبة وحنونه حتى لو فينا عيوب هيحاول برفق يصلحها ويرشدنا لكن لو شخصيه مش بتحبك اكيد اى عيب او ضعف فى شخصنا هيشوفه كبير ومش هتفرق يقف حنبنا ويرشدنا


----------



## كلدانية (4 مارس 2020)

حلوووة ياسوسو
فينك مشتاقين لمشاركاتك
يارب تكون بخير​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (5 مارس 2020)

فعلاً يا سوسو ساعات الشيطان بيملئ عقول القليلي الايمان بالرب يسوع ويشعرهم بانهم عاجزين وفاشلين في حياتهم وان الله اللي هو كله محبة قد ظلمهم حاشاه فان الله ميزهم واختارهم وفرزهم وبذل ابنه الوحيد الله البار القدوس من اجل خلاصهم وفدائهم وهم لا يفكرون الا بعجزهم وفشلهم ناسين محبة الله الابدية لهم ورحمته الواسعة اللامتناهية لهم واحساناته ورأفته اللي مكللاهم وصدره الحنين اللي عاوز يحضنهم ويعانقهم بقوة ويمطرهم بقبلاه ان التجألوا اليه طالبين عونه ومعونته فهو اله امين وعادل ولا يظلم احداً حاشاه حتى المرضى بيقولوا ان الله جعلهم مرضى حاشاه فهو اله محبة وكله محبة واعماله كلها محبة والرب يسوع في حال تجسده على الارض كان يجول يصنع خير يشفي كل مرض في الشعب فان كان هو مصدرها فلماذا يشفي الامراض الله لا يناقض نفسه ابداً حاشاه وهو يروم ان تعيش فرحان وان تكون ناجحاً كما نفسك صحيحة وناجحة
ربنا يرجعك للمنتدى من تاني انه سميع مجيب


----------



## soso a (27 مارس 2020)

حياة بالمسيح قال:


> فعلاً يا سوسو ساعات الشيطان بيملئ عقول القليلي الايمان بالرب يسوع ويشعرهم بانهم عاجزين وفاشلين في حياتهم وان الله اللي هو كله محبة قد ظلمهم حاشاه فان الله ميزهم واختارهم وفرزهم وبذل ابنه الوحيد الله البار القدوس من اجل خلاصهم وفدائهم وهم لا يفكرون الا بعجزهم وفشلهم ناسين محبة الله الابدية لهم ورحمته الواسعة اللامتناهية لهم واحساناته ورأفته اللي مكللاهم وصدره الحنين اللي عاوز يحضنهم ويعانقهم بقوة ويمطرهم بقبلاه ان التجألوا اليه طالبين عونه ومعونته فهو اله امين وعادل ولا يظلم احداً حاشاه حتى المرضى بيقولوا ان الله جعلهم مرضى حاشاه فهو اله محبة وكله محبة واعماله كلها محبة والرب يسوع في حال تجسده على الارض كان يجول يصنع خير يشفي كل مرض في الشعب فان كان هو مصدرها فلماذا يشفي الامراض الله لا يناقض نفسه ابداً حاشاه وهو يروم ان تعيش فرحان وان تكون ناجحاً كما نفسك صحيحة وناجحة
> ربنا يرجعك للمنتدى من تاني انه سميع مجيب



ميرسى لرد حضرتك
المملوء نعمه وبركه


----------



## خادم البتول (1 أبريل 2020)

كلماتك وتعبيراتك رائعة يا أستاذة سوسو.. تدل على شخصية رقيقة حساسة وروح فنانة مبدعة وكمان مثقفة.. أكيد أنا قلتلك الكلام ده في التقييم.. لا أتذكر.. لكن انا عموما "معجب" من زمان يا أستاذة ـ أحد معجبينك .. أتابع كتاباتك وأستمتع دائما بها.. نشكر ربنا إنك بخير ولا يحرمنا أبدا من طلتك ومشاركاتك الجميلة.

الكتابة دي طبعا قديمة ولا شك انك تجاوزتي هذه المرحلة.. لكن لا مانع من بعض التعليقات السريعة:

***

 *واحد وصل لدرجة من اليأس أنه مش عارف يحب نفسه ومش شايفها تستاهل تتحب...*

إنتي مش بتحبي نفسك "*عشان*" تستاهل تتحب، انتي بالأحرى بتحبي نفسك "*رغـم*" إنها غالبا ما تستاهلش! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.. ده معنى الحب أصلا.. إنه بدون شروط مسبقة.. بتحبي بغض النظر عن أي استحقاق أو جدارة.. لأن أساس الحب وجوهره هو "*القبول*" أولا.. قبول نفسك أو الآخر *كما هو* تماما.. بدون شرط أو حتى تقييم مسبق.. بدون دراسة جدوى.. بدون تقدير للأرباح ـ أو للخسائر ـ المتوقعة! دي كلها هي فقط حسابات "الأنا" لما تدخل في الموضوع وتاخد الحب *لحسابها*.. لما تزعم إنها هي اللي بتحب ثم تبدا في تحويل هذا الحب إلى *مشروع* لصالحها.. إلى نوع من *الاستثمار*.. هكذا يبدأ التقييم والأحكام العقلية.. وهكذا تظهر كل هذه *الأفكار *من نوعية "أستاهل" أو "ما استاهلش".. "أستحق" أو "لا استحق".. "جدير" أو "غير جدير"!    

لكن الحب مش من أنفسنا أصلا.. "الأنا" لا تحب أبدا بل حتى *لا تستطيع *أن تحب.. الحب يأتي من الله فقط.. نبع الحب ومصدره الحقيقي هو *الحضور الإلهي *داخلنا.. حبك بالتالي لنفسك هو في الحقيقة *حب القدوس ذاته نحوك.. فقط من خلالك.. *وهو ده الفرق بينه وبين "الأنانية".. وكما أن محبته سبحانه غير مشروطة، بيحبك في كل حال، بيحب الجميع دون استثناء يشرق شمسه للأشرار كما للصالحين ويرسل مطره للأبرار والظالمين، كذلك انتي أيضا: حبك لنفسك أو للآخر هو في الأصل غير مشروط.. *دائما غير مشروط*.. لأنه بالأحرى *حب الرب ذاته*.. لا يلتفت لأي تقييم ولا يخضع لأي أحكام مسبقة.. بالتالي بتحبي نفسك بغض النظر تماما هل "نستاهلي" أو "ما تستاهليش"!


 *بس ليه؟!! ما يمكن أنت محتاج حد.... محتاج تشوف.... محتاج شخص .... محتاج بس شوية.... محتاج حد كده.......*

أبدا.. إنتي مش محتاجة أي حد أو أي شيء نهائيا.. *على الإطلاق.. *لأن انتي جوه قلبك بالفعل ـ *الآن في هذه اللحظة *ـ *بحر محبة*.. فيضان محبة بدون حدود.. محبة تفوق حتى خيالك.. مع ذلك انتي مش حاسة بكده.. ليـه؟ ببساطة لأن الحب خبرة عكس جميع الخبرات الأخرى: تشعري بالحب فقط لما *تعطيه *مش لما تاخديه! الحب بيغيب عن حياتنا مش عشان لم نعد نتلقى الحب فعلا أو نجده وإنما بالأحرى عشان *احنا نفسنا توقفنا عن إعطاؤه*!

سبب تعاستنا بالتالي مش غياب الحب وإنما فقط "*الاعتقـاد*" بغياب الحب.. الاعتقاد ده نفسه هو المشكلة الحقيقية.. الاعتقاد ده نفسه ـ رغم إنه مجرد وهم ـ  هو اللي بيخفي الحب بالفعل عن إحساسنا ووعينا.. والنتيجة بالتالي إننا بنرسى في حالة وحدة ومعاناة واحتياج حقيقي فعلا! 

بعبارة أخرى: احنا اللي بنخلق أولا المشكلة وبعد كده بنقضي باقي العمر كله في محاولات حلها! الحب يفيض بالفعل داخلنا.. في كل لحظة.. نور مشرق في قلوبنا.. سلسبيل عذب لا ينقطع أبدا عن أرواحنا.. مش بس *الحب بل السلام وحتى السعادة *نفسها أيضا داخلنا.. قمة الأنس والفرح والسلام والسعادة.. كل ده *حاضر *بالفعل.. نحن *نملك* كل ده فعلا.. لكن عشان "*توهمنا*" غيابه: توقفنا عن عطاؤه وبذله.. توقف بالتالي إحساسنا بوجوده.. غاب عن وعينا *حضوره الباهر بالفعل جوانا*.. رحنا بالعكس نطلبه وننتظره ونبحث عنه *خارجنا*.. وهكذا بدأت المأساة الإنسانية كلها!

​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (1 أبريل 2020)

أحبي المسيح من كل قلبك وقدرتك وفكرك ونفسك ودعي محبته تشتعل في قلبك واجعليه هدف حياتك الوحيد لانه بيحبك محبة متفانية لامحدودة لا مشروطة وهو خلقك علشان تحبيه وتعبديه وتسبيحي وترنمي ليه واخدميه بأي شكل من أشكال الخدمة ودعي محبته تملاكي وتسود حياتك ساعتها هاتختفي كل المشاعر السلبية والشعور بالنقص ومش هاتشعري تاني انه ملكيش لزمة في هذا العالم بل انت سفيرة ورسولة للمسيح وشاهدة له عن حبه وصليبه وفديته وانت ملح ونور للذين من حواليكي وصدقيني عندها هاتلاقي تلقائياً بتحبي مش نفسك بس بل الاخرين الاخرين المحيطين بك وستشعري وتختبري محبة المسيح لك التي قادته للموت من اجل خلاصك وهاتشكريه وهاتباركيه طول غربتك لما تعرفي انك لؤلؤة ثمينة في عينيه وغالية اوي عليه وربنا يحفظك ويباركك تبارك اسمه القدوس لابد امين


----------



## soso a (2 أبريل 2020)

خادم البتول قال:


> كلماتك وتعبيراتك رائعة يا أستاذة سوسو.. تدل على شخصية رقيقة حساسة وروح فنانة مبدعة وكمان مثقفة.. أكيد أنا قلتلك الكلام ده في التقييم.. لا أتذكر.. لكن انا عموما "معجب" من زمان يا أستاذة ـ أحد معجبينك .. أتابع كتاباتك وأستمتع دائما بها.. نشكر ربنا إنك بخير ولا يحرمنا أبدا من طلتك ومشاركاتك الجميلة.
> 
> الكتابة دي طبعا قديمة ولا شك انك تجاوزتي هذه المرحلة.. لكن لا مانع من بعض التعليقات السريعة:
> 
> ...



مشكور لحضرتك 
نورت الموضوع 
بردك القيم


----------



## soso a (2 أبريل 2020)

حياة بالمسيح قال:


> أحبي المسيح من كل قلبك وقدرتك وفكرك ونفسك ودعي محبته تشتعل في قلبك واجعليه هدف حياتك الوحيد لانه بيحبك محبة متفانية لامحدودة لا مشروطة وهو خلقك علشان تحبيه وتعبديه وتسبيحي وترنمي ليه واخدميه بأي شكل من أشكال الخدمة ودعي محبته تملاكي وتسود حياتك ساعتها هاتختفي كل المشاعر السلبية والشعور بالنقص ومش هاتشعري تاني انه ملكيش لزمة في هذا العالم بل انت سفيرة ورسولة للمسيح وشاهدة له عن حبه وصليبه وفديته وانت ملح ونور للذين من حواليكي وصدقيني عندها هاتلاقي تلقائياً بتحبي مش نفسك بس بل الاخرين الاخرين المحيطين بك وستشعري وتختبري محبة المسيح لك التي قادته للموت من اجل خلاصك وهاتشكريه وهاتباركيه طول غربتك لما تعرفي انك لؤلؤة ثمينة في عينيه وغالية اوي عليه وربنا يحفظك ويباركك تبارك اسمه القدوس لابد امين



الرب يعطينا قلب مملوء بمحبه حقيقة ليه 
مشكور لردك القيم


----------

